# Convert a 2.0 SOHC to a 2.0 DOHC-- How??



## kit'd jetta (Feb 16, 2003)

Is it possible to convert the 99-00 jetta iv 2.0 sohc 8v engine into a dohc engine? I have been told all you need to do is change out the block and the heads but i dont know if you need to change the intake manifold to or what, would it be converted to a 16v? any help would be appreciated, i need to know how to do this if it is possible, i know theres someone out there who knows some way to do it! thanks!


----------



## evoeone (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: Convert a 2.0 SOHC to a 2.0 DOHC-- How?? (kit'd jetta)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I have been told all you need to do is change out the block and the heads but i dont know if you need to change the intake manifold to or what, would it be converted to a 16v? [HR][/HR]​a bit more complicated,machining , custom belts etc, much worth it to FI first imo


----------



## Dubweiser 2.0 (Sep 27, 2002)

*Re: Convert a 2.0 SOHC to a 2.0 DOHC-- How?? (evoeone)*

Wouldn't "changing the bolck and the head" mean you are putting basicly a whole diffrent engine in right??
-Jale


----------



## Wheel Man VW (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Convert a 2.0 SOHC to a 2.0 DOHC-- How?? (Dubweiser 2.0)*

basicly from what I have heard you can put a 16v head on an ABA block (might not pass emishions.. not sure) ask in the hybrid/swap forum. and yes you do have to use the intake mani


----------



## kit'd jetta (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: Convert a 2.0 SOHC to a 2.0 DOHC-- How?? (Wheel Man VW)*

ok so i would need the intake manifold from an older 2.0 16v dohc right?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2403767028&category=33617 would this work???


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Convert a 2.0 SOHC to a 2.0 DOHC-- How?? (kit'd jetta)*

There are plenty of ways to do it, but it's going to cost some coin. 
I'm not sure what motor code 2L you have (I got lost after the Mk3's







) but there are about a MILLION threads about making 16v/2L ABA hybrids. There is a great thread in the 16v forum about it, read it. 
If you're not building from an ABA, you could get a junkyard block and start from there and swap when you're ready. 
You could always find a code 9A 2L 16v complete, but generally they're older and higher mileage. 
One word of caution in all this swapping, it's techinically illegal to swap a motor in that's older than the year of your car.


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: Convert a 2.0 SOHC to a 2.0 DOHC-- How?? (need_a_VR6)*

ya check the hybrid/swap forum http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2.OhhhGTI (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: Convert a 2.0 SOHC to a 2.0 DOHC-- How?? (veedub11)*

















Info about my 1999.5 16 valve turbo AEG engine:
http://www.fototime.com/inv/EF60AADCA6BDC01 
O.K….Here’s how it all started-
First…I was going to do a diy kit…T-3 turbo, fmic and fpr.
Next…I decided to add an LSD, clutch, apexi boost controller
Then…I went for pistons/rods, copper head gasket, tec-3 engine management
After that…I added the 16v head and custom intake setup
Followed by…T-4 turbo, 3” turbo back exhaust, water to air intercooler
Then came…custom fuel tank w/dual lines/pumps, 82 lb/hr injectors
Each of these stages was thought of to compliment one another…I finally decided on the finished product before construction began…(the project has taken about 10 months to complete by a professional mechanic…and it’s still in the final tuning stages).
Components:	2.0 16v head-ported/polished and o-ringed
Custom copper head gasket by Turbonetics
Custom sized head studs by ARP
Adjustable cam gear with custom spacer
Custom length timing belt
Cam belt idler pulley from a vr6
Forged turbo style dished pistons
Moly rods
Custom made intake with a 75mm throttle body
82 lb/hr injectors
Tec-3 engine management for fuel and ignition
Apexi AVC-R boost controller
Turbonetics T-4 with ceramic bearing upgrade
Turbonetics Deltagate external wastegate
Cast iron exhaust manifold
3” turbo back exhaust w/o cat
Spearco water to air intercooler
Dual core water radiator for intercooler
20 gallon per minute water pump for intercooler
Blitz blow off valve
Custom fuel tank (connects to stock filler and gauge)
Dual fuel lines and Bosch fuel pumps
AEM adjustable FPR w/gauge under the hood
Quaife LSD
G-60 flywheel
Stage 3 clutch
I believe that I remembered everything…quite a list! Let me know if you need any advice, etc. before you start on your project. Take note that you need a lot of other stuff to be able to run the 16v head…you could build a nice engine w/out going this far! The car runs at 325 hp & 275 lb/ft at the wheels with only very basic tuning during the break-in period at 15 psi. I should be able to run 25-28 lb of boost & 450 hp+ when fully tuned and broken in.
I already had Neuspeed sway bars and springs, Bilstein struts, Oettinger rims, Caractere body kit, brake upgrades…..
Thanks for your interest in my project, Eric


----------



## Seanathan (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Convert a 2.0 SOHC to a 2.0 DOHC-- How?? (2.OhhhGTI)*

what'd you run in the quarter in that thing??


----------



## 2.OhhhGTI (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: Convert a 2.0 SOHC to a 2.0 DOHC-- How?? (Seanathan`)*

I'm still in tuning phase...haven't flogged it on the track yet! Initial tuning w/basic startup program was 325 hp/275 lb/ft at the wheels w/15psi...looking to run 18-20 psi on the street and 23-25 psi at the track...


----------



## cptnsloni (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: Convert a 2.0 SOHC to a 2.0 DOHC-- How?? (2.OhhhGTI)*

now that is an impressive job done on the car....i cant imagine the cost, but last time i cared about money was when i had it, hmmm cant remember when that was...lol......Nice car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bogard (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Convert a 2.0 SOHC to a 2.0 DOHC-- How?? (cptnsloni)*

heres a question is your car a dohc 16v or a sohc 16v? the reason i ask is because i only see one cam gear. NOw im still kinda new to vw so please dont flame me. When i had my Integra it had two cam gears one for each cam


----------



## 2.OhhhGTI (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: Convert a 2.0 SOHC to a 2.0 DOHC-- How?? (bogard)*

quote:[HR][/HR]heres a question is your car a dohc 16v or a sohc 16v? the reason i ask is because i only see one cam gear. NOw im still kinda new to vw so please dont flame me. When i had my Integra it had two cam gears one for each cam[HR][/HR]​Don't worry...I don't flame on people...the 16v head is a dual cam, but has a gear in the head to align the 2 cams...here's a pic from under the valve cover (sorry about the resolution)


----------



## bogard (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Convert a 2.0 SOHC to a 2.0 DOHC-- How?? (2.OhhhGTI)*

yes thats what i was wondering. You see with the honda dohc engines they have two cam gears. The SOhc one only has one gear. since i only saw one cam gear i figured it was still sohc but with 16 valves. thanks for the help. your 2.0 is my insparation btw


----------



## Girlsound (Apr 27, 2002)

*Re: Convert a 2.0 SOHC to a 2.0 DOHC-- How?? (bogard)*









Two cams...


----------



## ALpHaMoNk_VW (Mar 26, 2001)

*Re: Convert a 2.0 SOHC to a 2.0 DOHC-- How?? (2.OhhhGTI)*

*2.OhhhGTI* I always wondered what the complete make up of your car was..very impressive, i hope that you will be bringing that beast to waterfest this year and tearing up the track with it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i was thinking about going with the 16v head since i have an extra one just sitting in my garage but it is a 1.8.
i can just imagine the amount of money that you put into your car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif can't wait to hear the final numbers when all the tuning is done, and dynoed with race gas








*Girlsound
* where in Rockland are you from?


----------



## 2.OhhhGTI (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: Convert a 2.0 SOHC to a 2.0 DOHC-- How?? (ALpHaMoNk_VW)*

Thanks Alpha...I'll definitely be out this year barring any unforseen issues...


----------



## Girlsound (Apr 27, 2002)

*Re: Convert a 2.0 SOHC to a 2.0 DOHC-- How?? (ALpHaMoNk_VW)*

*ALpHaMoNk_VW * 
Hey, I live in Stony Point.










[Modified by Girlsound, 10:57 PM 2-24-2003]


----------



## 94jedi (Nov 17, 2002)

*Re: Convert a 2.0 SOHC to a 2.0 DOHC-- How?? (2.OhhhGTI)*

hey bro, I'm just a nasty speeding ticket away on the beltway. I'll keep an eye out for ya this summer in Downtown Annapolis. Awesome car dude!!!


----------



## 2.OhhhGTI (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: Convert a 2.0 SOHC to a 2.0 DOHC-- How?? (94jedi)*

quote:[HR][/HR]hey bro, I'm just a nasty speeding ticket away on the beltway. I'll keep an eye out for ya this summer in Downtown Annapolis. Awesome car dude!!!





















[HR][/HR]​





















On Me!


----------

